# Low Budget Laptops HP vs Lenovo



## halabalusa86 (10. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ein neuer Laptop steht an, da ich aber von der ganzen Hardware wenig Ahnung habe hoffe ich hier im Forum den ein oder anderen guten Ratschlag zu bekommen was die Kaufentscheidung angeht 

Zur Auswahl stehen:
- HP 355 G2 / *250 Eu*


CPU: AMD A4-6210 Beema Kern 4x1.80Ghz 
RAM: 4096MB (+ weitere 4 GB die ich noch besitze) 
Grafik: AMD Radeon R5 M240 2GB 
FreeDos 

- Lenovo z50-75 / *350 Eu*


AMD Kaveri FX-7500 Quad-Core-Prozessor mit 2,1 GHz (Turbo-Boost bis 3,3 GHz)
8 GB RAM
AMD® Radeon™ R7 M260DX (ATI JET PRO R7 Grafikkarte)
Win 8.1
Full HD Display

zur Grafikkarte konnte ich hier nicht so viel rausfinden, habe lediglich diesen Benchmark gefunden:
http://gpuboss.com/graphics-card/Radeon-R7-M260DX


Der Laptop soll hauptsächlich als Arbeitslaptop (Office, Internet) herhalten, im Idealfall auch für 3D Anwendungen und Spiele (z.b. Skyrim) halbwegs brauchbar sein.
Welcher Rechner würde sich dafür mehr anbieten, bzw lohnen sich die 100 Eu mehr für den Lenovo? Betriebssysteme Win 7 und Win 8.1 besitze ich bereits.

Freue mich auf eure Meinungen


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2015)

Der zweite wäre auf jeden Fall viel besser, erstens von der CPU her und zweiten auch von der Grafikkarte her - WENN es um Spiele geht. Aber trotzdem sind beide natürlich sehr schwach für Gaming. Skyrim müsste aber zumindest auf niedrigen Details noch laufen, allerdings mit geringerer Auflösung als FullHD - für FullHD wird es was knapp. 

Hier zB NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  läfut Skyrim (recht weit unten) mit 50 FPS auf Low in 1280x768 mit einer Nvidia 730m, die ist etwas besser als die R7 M260X, ABER auch eine deutlich stärkere CPU dabei (Intel core i3) - d.h. wegen der AMD-CPU werden es weniger FPS sein, wegen FullHd noch mal weniger.


----------



## halabalusa86 (11. März 2015)

Also wenn Skyrim auf mittleren Einstellungen flüssig läuft würde ich zum Lenovo greifen. Habe auch versucht mich etwas reinzulesen, ist aber nicht ganz einfach 

Zum HP habe ich einen Test gefunden, allerdings mit anderem Prozessor (A8-6410) Quad Core 2 Ghz
Test-Update HP 355 G2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Dort wird der A8-6410 mit einem ULV-Core-i3-Prozessor gleichgesetzt, die Radeon R5 M240 zwischen Nvidias Geforce 820M und 825M eingeordnet. Die R5 läuft durch Enduro Umschaltung einzeln bei Grafikanwendungen. Damit kann ich erstmal noch nicht so viel anfangen... im Test läuft das Setup bei Skyrim mit 1280x720 auf mittleren Einstellungen mit knapp 29 fps, somit sollte es also flüssig laufen oder?
Die Frage ist wieviel schlechter ist der A4-6210 gegenüber dem A8-6410. 

zum lenovo in dieser konfiguration finde ich leider gar keinen test. Dein verlinkter Bericht zurGT 730M liest sich leider relativ schlecht, vor allem zur GK 208 Version.
Soweit ich rausfinden konnte sind ein onboard Garfikchip Radeon R7 mit 1024 MB Ram und eine Radeon R7 m260(dx) mit 2GB Ram verbaut. Ob umgeschaltet wird oder im Crossfire Modus gearbeitet wird konnte ich nicht rausfinden. 
Im Netz finden sich unterschiedliche Vergleiche...
 einerseits wird die Radeon mit einer Geforce 825M verglichen http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-R7-M260.122206.0.html
Skyrim Test  der Radeon bei mittel 1366x768 30.5  37  ~ 34 fps / Geforce bei mittel 1366x768 ~ 38.3  fps


oder auch mit einer Geforce 840M http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R7-M260DX-vs-GeForce-840M
Skyrim Test der Geforce bei mittel 1366x768 ~ 44.5  fps 

Laut diesem Test AMD Kaveri FX-7500 Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ ist der FX 7500 gleichwertig zu einem Intel Core i3 4100U. 

Mangels Fachwissen kann ich die Vergleiche aber kaum bewerten, deswegen habe ich mal geschaut was z.b. eine Xbox 360 so mitbringt.
Drei symmetrische Cores, 3,2 GHz, ATI Grafikprozessor mit 500 Mhz und 512 MByte GDDR3-RAM (700 MHz).

Bis auf den Prozessor müssten die Laptops sogar besser bestückt sein als eine 360 oder? Wie gesagt, wenn der Lenovo ungefähr die Qualität einer 360 erreicht würde mir das vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2015)

halabalusa86 schrieb:


> Also wenn Skyrim auf mittleren Einstellungen flüssig läuft würde ich zum Lenovo greifen. Habe auch versucht mich etwas reinzulesen, ist aber nicht ganz einfach
> 
> Zum HP habe ich einen Test gefunden, allerdings mit anderem Prozessor (A8-6410) Quad Core 2 Ghz
> Test-Update HP 355 G2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> ...


 ja, aber halt nur in der kleineren Auflösung. Der Test hat aber auch die AMD-CPU genutzt? Oder war das ein Test mit nem core i3?




> Die Frage ist wieviel schlechter ist der A4-6210 gegenüber dem A8-6410.


 extrem schwer zu sagen, wenn es um Spiele geht, aber in der Rangliste bei notebookcheck ist der 6410 auf Rang 296, der 6210 auf 409. Bei 3DMark sind es 2900 Punkte vs. 2400 Punkte, also 20% Unterschied. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das der CPU-Score ist oder der Gesamtscore, bei dem die CPU-Grafik die Benchmark ohne Zusatz-Graka berechnet...

Eine 840m halte ich als Vergleich der m260 für ein wenig zu hochgegriffen, eher eine 830m.  "Crossfire" bringt da aber eh kaum was, die CPU-Grafik hilft da auch nicht viel weiter. Da hat man vlt +10%, aber dann wären es bei ZB 25 FPS immer noch unter 30 FPS.

Die Xbox kannst du auf keinen Fall als Vergleich nehmen, weil deren restliche Hardware und das Betriebssystem einzig und allein nur auf Spiele optimiert ist UND die Spiele wiederum sich ALLE nur an dieser einen Hardware orientieren können, man muss ein Spiel also im Gegensatz zur PC-Version nicht so gestalten, dass es mit 200 verschiedenen CPUs und 400 verschiedenen Grafikkarten und 6 verschiedenen Windows-Versionen fehlerfrei und gut läuft. Trotzdem isses so, dass - weil die Hardware einer xbox 360 oder PS3 schon sehr alt ist - auch ein sehr schwacher PC zumindest für "niedrige" Details immer reicht. Aber sobald es auf mittel geht, hängt es sehr vom Spiel ab, was die Entwickler dort an Mehranforderung eingebaut haben. Beim einen Spiel fordert der "Ultra"-Modus weniger Power als der mittlere bei einem "Grafikkracher", sieht dann halt aber auch nur so "gut" aus wie der mittlere des Grafikkrachers ...   


So oder so kannst du keine Grafikkarte der Welt, egal ob Laptop oder PC, einfach nur anhand einer technischen Beschreibung einordnen. Da MUSS man Praxis-Benchmarks haben. Lediglich wenn es wirklich der gleiche Grafikchip ist, nur mit mehr Takt, könnte man sagen: 15% Takt sind auch ca 15% mehr FPS.


----------



## halabalusa86 (11. März 2015)

> ja, aber halt nur in der kleineren Auflösung. Der Test hat aber auch die AMD-CPU genutzt? Oder war das ein Test mit nem core i3?



Im Test wurde eine AMD CPU benutzt, ein A8-6410 quad core 2 Ghz. Der HP aus dem Angebot verfügt allerdings nur über einen A4-6210 quad core 1,8 Ghz. 
Mit der geringeren Auflösung hätte ich weniger ein Problem, solange es flüssig läuft.




> Die Xbox kannst du auf keinen Fall als Vergleich nehmen


OK, wieder was gelernt. Ergibt aber auch Sinn wenn man darüber nachdenkt.
Für einen Laien ist es eben schwer Vergleiche bzw sinnvolle Schlussfolgerungen zu treffen, das Thema ist ja doch ziemlich komplex 

Ich denke ich werde es mit dem Lenovo versuchen und nochmal ein Feedback geben. Soweit schonmal vielen Dank für dein Feedback Herbboy!


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2015)

halabalusa86 schrieb:


> Im Test wurde eine AMD CPU benutzt, ein A8-6410 quad core 2 Ghz. Der HP aus dem Angebot verfügt allerdings nur über einen A4-6210 quad core 1,8 Ghz.
> Mit der geringeren Auflösung hätte ich weniger ein Problem, solange es flüssig läuft.


 okay, also, ich denke mal, dass das wegen der CPU ca 20% langsamer sein KÖNNTE, dann wäre es aber immer noch flüssig genug.





> OK, wieder was gelernt. Ergibt aber auch Sinn wenn man darüber nachdenkt.
> Für einen Laien ist es eben schwer Vergleiche bzw sinnvolle Schlussfolgerungen zu treffen, das Thema ist ja doch ziemlich komplex


 klar, u.a. daher gibt es ja auch Foren   Auch bei CPUs zB: ein Achtkerner von AMD mit mehr Takt als ein Zweikerner von Intel kann in einigen Games sogar langsamer sein - man kann eben leider nicht einfach Takt und Kerne oder so was als Maßstab nehmen. Der A8 und A10 sind sich relativ ähnlich, da scheint der Taktunterschied UNGEFÄHR in der Leistung sich wiederzuspiegeln


----------

